# Imprecazioni volgari



## zipp404

Chiedo scusa per il contenuto volgare ma in un brano di un romanzo che sto leggendo vengono usate certe imprecazioni [quelle evidenziate in  marrone] il cui significato non capisco molto bene e mi chiedo cosa significhino onde evitare confusioni e imparare anche quest'aspetto della lingua italiana.

[Riguardo alle altre, ne ho imparato il significato leggendo certi thread in questo e in altri forum]

Ecco il contesto.  Chi parla mira a dipingere l'atteggiamento di un magistrato nei confronti di una varietà di cose:

[Disse:]  «Marasca [è uno che incarna] una [certa] categoria dell'umanità.  Una volta mi disse '_se uno è omossessuale, gay, ricchione, frocio, finocchio sono fatti suoi ma non può mica fare il maestro_'.

Le imprecazioni [che il magistrato usa dire spesso] sono:
porco zio, _porca pupazza_, porca madosca, _porca trota, porca paletta, perdindirindina_; non rompere le spalle, _mannaggia a li pescetti; non mi prendere per i fondelli; vaffanbagno; vaffatica; vaffancapo_.

Chiunque lo avesse conosciuto sarebe stato d'accordo.  Marasca era uno [di quelli...]

_*Grazie!*_


----------



## effeundici

Ciao,

sono tutte imprecazioni molto miti, direi qualcosa che può usare un padre quando si dà una martellata su un dito e vorrebbe dire :

Porca puttana e invece dice Porca pu...pazza

oppure

Porca troia e invece dice Porca tr...ota

insomma parte male ma poi si ricorda che ci sono i figli e usa la versione più mite.


----------



## zipp404

_Grazie_, F11.

E _porca paletta, perdindirindina; mannaggia a li pescetti; non mi prendere per i fondelli; vaffanbagno; vaffatica; vaffancapo_' ?

Immagino che _paletta _ sia un eufemismo che sta per 'puttana' ?  E _vaffanbagno; vaffatica; vaffancapo_ sono interiezioni sinonime di _vaffanculo_?


----------



## effeundici

Ma si, cose del genere. Vaffanbagno/vaffatica/vaffancapo invece di vaffanculo;_ non mi prendere per i fondelli_ invece di _non mi prendere per il culo; mannaggia a li pescetti invece di mannaggia a te / mannaggia a Cristo ._

Cose così insomma. Le usano i genitori in famiglia; poi quando vanno al bar dicono le cose peggiori!


----------



## zipp404

Grazie, alcune si trovano nel Treccani, altre no.

_*Grazie  ancora!*_


----------



## effeundici

Prego. E comunque non solo i genitori; chiunque voglia imprecare senza essere troppo volgare.


----------



## zipp404

Sì, adesso è chiaro.  Ho aggiunto '_miti_' al titolo del thread.

*Grazie*


----------



## gc200000

effeundici said:


> _mannaggia a Cristo_



Cancelli per favore?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

gc200000 said:


> Cancelli per favore?


E perchè dovrebbe cancellare un suggerimento valido? 
Il forum prevede l'uso del warning  per segnalare espressioni volgari e questo a noi sembra sufficiente.
Fare presente che un certa espressione esiste non significa incoraggiarne l'uso, ma sono confermarne l'esistenza.


----------



## gc200000

Paulfromitaly said:


> E perchè dovrebbe cancellare un suggerimento valido?
> Il forum prevede l'uso del warning  per segnalare espressioni volgari e questo a noi sembra sufficiente.
> Fare presente che un certa espressione esiste non significa incoraggiarne l'uso, ma sono confermarne l'esistenza.



Per molti non è una semplice espressione volgare, ma una bestemmia. Credevo che le bestemmie fossero vietate, può darsi mi sbagli. Anche se non lo fossero, sicuramente non sono gradite da molti e per questo poco opportune.

Gli altri esempi con espressioni volgari, che non ho infatti citato, mi sembrano sufficienti.

Ho detto la mia, poi fate come volete.


----------



## ninux

gc200000 said:


> Per molti non è una semplice espressione volgare, ma una bestemmia. Credevo che le bestemmie fossero vietate, può darsi mi sbagli. Anche se non lo fossero, sicuramente non sono gradite da molti e per questo poco opportune.
> 
> Gli altri esempi con espressioni volgari, che non ho infatti citato, mi sembrano sufficienti.
> 
> Ho detto la mia, poi fate come volete.



  D'accordo con te gc... In effetti tra le espressioni volgari erano citate alcune bestemmie travestite che nemmeno io ho voluto citare


----------



## Paulfromitaly

gc200000 said:


> Per molti non è una semplice espressione volgare, ma una bestemmia. Credevo che le bestemmie fossero vietate, può darsi mi sbagli. Anche se non lo fossero, sicuramente non sono gradite da molti e per questo poco opportune.
> 
> Gli altri esempi con espressioni volgari, che non ho infatti citato, mi sembrano sufficienti.
> 
> Ho detto la mia, poi fate come volete.


Nulla vieta di discutere dal punto di vista linguistico e sottelineo SOLO linguistico, espressioni volgari e bestemmie, a patto di segnalare chiaramente che si tratta di linguaggio volgare, cosa che il nostro amico F11 ha fatto inserendo 2 .
Giudizi morali sull'uso di tali espressioni vanno oltre lo scopo del forum.
Ogni utente è libero di non leggere le discussioni su tali argomenti oppure di leggerle senza comunque intervenire.
Spiegare il significato di tali espressioni a chi sta studiando la lingua italiana ci sembra una cosa utile anche per evitare che, involontariamente, il loro uso e significato venga frainteso.


----------



## ninux

Paulfromitaly said:


> Nulla vieta di discutere dal punto di vista linguistico e sottelineo SOLO linguistico, espressioni volgari e bestemmie, a patto di segnalare chiaramente che si tratta di linguaggio volgare, cosa che il nostro amico F11 ha fatto inserendo 2 .
> Giudizi morali sull'uso di tali espressioni vanno oltre lo scopo del forum.
> Ogni utente è libero di non leggere le discussioni su tali argomenti oppure di leggerle senza comunque intervenire.
> Spiegare il significato di tali espressioni a chi sta studiando la lingua italiana ci sembra una cosa utile anche per evitare che, involontariamente, il loro uso e significato venga frainteso.


  Ok, grazie del *chiarimento* Paul


----------



## gc200000

Paulfromitaly said:


> Nulla vieta di discutere dal punto di vista linguistico e sottelineo SOLO linguistico, espressioni volgari e bestemmie, a patto di segnalare chiaramente che si tratta di linguaggio volgare, cosa che il nostro amico F11 ha fatto inserendo 2 .
> Giudizi morali sull'uso di tali espressioni vanno oltre lo scopo del forum.
> Ogni utente è libero di non leggere le discussioni su tali argomenti oppure di leggerle senza comunque intervenire.
> Spiegare il significato di tali espressioni a chi sta studiando la lingua italiana ci sembra una cosa utile anche per evitare che, involontariamente, il loro uso e significato venga frainteso.



La risposta al quesito era pienamente soddisfacente anche senza la bestemmia, che non aggiunge nulla in termini di comprensione al resto della spiegazione.

Non è un giudizio morale ma una segnalazione di inopportunità in quanto gli utenti non sono liberi di non leggere, non sapendo a priori di trovare una bestemmia - per molti, cosa ben diversa da un'imprecazione volgare - all'interno della discussione.

Come già detto, è una mia opinione che non vuole alimentare ulteriori polemiche. La si vede diversamente da me e me ne farò una ragione.

Saluti.


----------



## ursu-lab

Premetto che sono atea convinta dall'età di 12 anni, ma vorrei comunque spezzare una lancia a favore di gc20000, anche se solo per motivi linguistici e non morali: innanzitutto c'è una certa differenza tra una semplice imprecazione (oggetto del thread) e una bestemmia (che per quanto mi riguarda potrebbe perfettamente essere oggetto di un altro thread se qualcuno è interessato all'argomento), ma soprattutto quel "mannaggia a C.." oltre a non essere nemmeno una bestemmia comune in italiano (quindi è di ben poca utilità per chi sta studiando l'italiano come lingua straniera) non corrisponde nemmeno a "mannaggia a li pescetti". Che nasconde, molto più probabilmente, "mannaggia a li mortacci (tua/sua/ecc.)", usato invece a Roma e dintorni. Come, del resto, "mannaggia a li pescetti" , che non si usa dal Lazio in su. Io l'ho sentito la prima volta da mia suocera, romana de Roma doc.  

"Mannaggia..." è l'equivalente centromeridionale dell'italiano "accidenti...". Non credo che in italiano siano comuni le bestemmie con la parola "accidenti" (personalmente non me ne viene in mente nemmeno una, e dire che ne conosco parecchie... ), si tratta invece di semplici imprecazioni, più o meno volgari.

Ah, oltre a "porca pupazza" (mai sentito neanche questo), c'è anche "porca puzzola". Le imprecazioni, soprattutto se colorite o ridicole/infantili (come in questo elenco), variano *tantissimo *da zona a zona.

xxx


----------



## zipp404

Io generalmente le bestemmie, imprecazioni ed altre espressioni volgari non le uso, non per via di motivi o ragioni religiosi (sono ateo) ma semplicemente perché non fanno parte della mia sensibilità e visione del bello e dell'estetico anche se ne apprezzo l'uso, l'umorismo e la musicaltà in contesti letterari o da certi irriverenti parenti miei d'origine spagnola.

Studio lla lingua italiana da autodidatta da tre anni e mi sono, per così dire, imbattuto in questo particolare aspetto del linguaggio soltanto (e questo raramente) quando ho trovato una bestemmia o imprecazione del cui significato non avevo la più minima idea e che perciò era essenziale imparare onde capire il senso del contesto di cui faceva parte, per esempio le bestemmie e imprecazioni di Filippo Mangano, principale protagonista di _Le opere di Dio_ di G. Berto e svariati espressioni volgari pronunciate da certi protagonisti in alcuni romanzi della Ginzburg.

Vorrei darne qualche esempio per illustrare e difendere *l'utilità* di discutere e spiegare in modo esplicito le suddette espressioni:

*porco zio* è una fra le molte imprecazione che vengono usate da uno dei principali protagonisti del romanzo in questione:

Quando io ho visto questa espressione, ho dovuto per primo cercare il significato della parola '*porca*' per capire che si trattava della femmina del porco  «più comunem. detta scrofa o troia», e per estensione in senso spreggiativo di «una donna sudicia, che desta ripugnanza; anche, donna disonesta, dissoluta, immorale, come ingiuria e, in funzione attributiva, in esclamazioni e imprecazioni, anche blasfeme».  

Dopo aver imparato il significato e gli usi di '*porca*' ho poi dovuto rivisitare la parola '_*zio*_' (il cui significato conoscevo) per vedere se per caso avesse un altro senso che io non conoscevo che mi permettesse di capire il nesso di questi due termini '*porco*' e '*zio*' . Poi indagando nei thread del Forum ho trovato un post nel forum Italiano-Spagnolo nel quale si spiegava la funzione efeumistica della *z* in *zio*, ciò che non si trova nei vocabulari e che ho appreso in questo forum.

*porca pupazza*: 

Anche qui ho dovuto cercare il significato di '_pupazza_'.  Il Treccani spiega che si tratta di '_bambola_' ma non ne fa menzione del significato nel contesto della locuzione sostantivale '*porca pupazza*'.  
Se non fosse stato per la spiegazione di effeundici al post numero 2, io non avrei capito che in italiano si usa dire '*porca pupazza*' invece di '*porca puttana*' e '*porca trota*' invece di '*porca troia*' per rendere le espressioni meno volgare.

E anche fin ora non capisco molto bene cosa significano '*porca paletta*', '*mannaggia a li pescetti*', '*perdindirindina*' anche se ne ho letto le spiegazione 'incompleti' offerte nei vocabulari.

.


----------



## panzona

zipp404 said:


> E anche fin ora non capisco molto bene cosa significano '*porca paletta*', 'mannaggia a li pescetti' *perdindirindina*' anche se ne ne ho letto le spiegazione 'incompleti' dei vocabulari.
> 
> .



Per _perdindirindina_ si tratta ancora di un allontanamento eufemistico: viene da _perdinci_, e se estrapoli il "per" e guardi la prima sillaba di quel che resta, ottieni facilmente l'obiettivo dell'imprecazione... 

A "porca pupazza" puoi anche affiancare "mannaggia alla pupattola". Queste pupazze/pupattole sono probabilmente, come dice F11, il "pu-" di "puttana"; mi è balenato per la testa però che potrebbero anche riferirsi alle statuette della Vergine? Spero proprio di no, perché dico spesso "mannaggia alla pupattola", mi sembra così divertente da dire (parlo di come suona, ovviamente)!



EDIT: ho guardato un po' in giro, e pur non trovando alcun appiglio etimologico, ci sono diverse tradizioni, per lo più quaresimali, in cui si fa una "pupattola" vestita di stracci (a volte è detta "una vecchia")... insomma, potrebbe essere (sempre nel caso non sia il semplice pu- di F11) un "mannaggia alla vecchia", "alla strega", una roba così... meglio, posso tornare a dirlo contenta


----------



## zipp404

_Chiarissimo_.  

Grazie, Panzona, delle spiegazioni.

È importante sottoporre ad analisi tutte le parole senza eccezione, esaminarle attentamente e scomporrele nelle sue diverse parti per riuscire a capirne la morfologia, etimologia, significati e usi in diversi contesti.
(E non solo le parole, tutte le cose senza eccezione (particolarmente quelle idee che tengono l'umanità nelle tenebre).


----------



## Passante

Se cerchi 'parolaccia' e 'bestemmia' in wikipedia troverai una buona spiegazione degli eufemismi per le parolacce che spiegano in parte queste frasi idiomatiche che coloriscono il nostro linguaggio. Ci sono regioni italiane dove si usano maledizioni talmente colorite e con costrutto complesso che farei fatica io stessa italiana a capire che mi stanno maledicendo quindi mi sembra più che normale che fai fatica a capirne il senso


----------



## stella_maris_74

*Nota di moderazione:*


> la possibilità di discutere o meno espressioni volgari, bestemmie e quant'altro è stata già affrontata qui.
> Prego chi fosse interessato alla questione di portare la sua opinione in quel thread, e non in questo. Grazie
> 
> Aggiungo a quanto già molto chiaramente spiegato da Paul al post              #*12* e indicato dal Regolamento qui (punto 9) che mascherare le espressioni volgari e offensive oggetto di una discussione linguistica (come suggerito qui sopra da francisgranada) non è una buona soluzione perché si priva chi fa la domanda e chi risponde di un elemento importante ai fini della comprensione, e vanifica l'uso della funzione di ricerca per altri utenti del dizionario e del forum in cerca del significato di talune parole che, piaccia o no, fanno parte del complesso delle espressioni umane.
> 
> A tutti noi, più e meno sensibili all'argomento, è capitato di trovare nei libri espressioni estremamente volgari o bestemmie, ma credo che nessuno di noi si sognerebbe mai di scrivere all'editore o all'autore del libro chiedendo di censurare in qualche modo tali espressioni. Lo stesso atteggiamento deve valere qui.
> 
> Ulteriori post riguardanti opinioni personali in merito verranno cancellati.
> 
> Grazie a tutti


----------



## Montesacro

zipp404 said:


> Le imprecazioni [che il magistrato usa dire spesso] sono:
> (...)_mannaggia a li pescetti _(...)
> 
> [/I]





ursu-lab said:


> (...) ma soprattutto quel "mannaggia a C.." oltre a non essere nemmeno una bestemmia comune in italiano (quindi è di ben poca utilità per chi sta studiando l'italiano come lingua straniera) non corrisponde nemmeno a "mannaggia a li pescetti". Che nasconde, molto più probabilmente, "mannaggia a li mortacci (tua/sua/ecc.)", usato invece a Roma e dintorni. Come, del resto, "mannaggia a li pescetti" , che non si usa dal Lazio in su. Io l'ho sentito la prima volta da mia suocera, romana de Roma doc.
> 
> "Mannaggia..." è l'equivalente centromeridionale dell'italiano "accidenti...". Non credo che in italiano siano comuni le bestemmie con la parola "accidenti" (personalmente non me ne viene in mente nemmeno una, e dire che ne conosco parecchie... ), si tratta invece di semplici imprecazioni, più o meno volgari.


 
Vediamo se ho capito bene il tuo ragionamento sillogistico:
a) mannaggia è l'equivalente  centro-meridionale di accidenti
b) in italiano non sono comuni le bestemmie con la parola accidenti
c) conclusione: non sono comuni le bestemmie con la parola mannaggia.
E' così?

In realtà le bestemmie che contengono la parola mannaggia sono comuni, anzi comunissime (sebbene occorra dire che, più che Cristo, hanno come bersaglio preferito la Madonna).

PS. Riguardo all'imprecazione da te citata "mannaggia a li mortacci (tua/sua/ecc.)": mai sentita.
PPS. Quanto a "mannaggia a li pescetti", è quanto meno probabile che non si usi nemmeno dal Lazio in giù.


----------



## ursu-lab

Montesacro said:


> PS. Riguardo all'imprecazione da te citata "mannaggia a li mortacci (tua/sua/ecc.)": mai sentita.
> PPS. Quanto a "mannaggia a li pescetti", è quanto meno probabile che non si usi nemmeno dal Lazio in giù.



Non so che dirti perché vedo che sei romano, mia suocera ha qualche annetto ma è trasteverina (da almeno quattro generazioni), come Claudio Villa ... 
Se non ti fidi, ti cito alcuni versi di Gioachino Belli, sperando che tu non voglia metterne in dubbio la "romanità" del Belli... 
Sono pochi versi presi da due sonetti distinti, immagino che si possano citare senza essere censurati, anche perché non ci sono certo i diritti d'autore per un (grande) poeta del XIX secolo :

Famme la carità, ma cche te fai!
Cosa te freghi, pe l'amor de Ddio!
Nu lo vedi che dritto nun ce vai,
*mannaggia li mortacci* de' tu zio? (ER FALEGGNAME COR REGAZZO)

Un altro, sempre del Belli:

"E allora tu nu lo pijjassi in petto?!"
"Che vvòi, *mannaggia li mortacci sui*!
me se messe a scappà pp'er vicoletto." (L'INCONTRO DER LADRO)


Riguardo alla Madonna, hai ragione, ma solo con "mannaggia" e non "accidenti". 
Comunque in "*mannaggia a li *pescetti", essendo quel "li" un plurale, deve sottintendere, per logica, qualcos'altro anch'esso al plurale: l'unica possibilità che io vedo è "mortacci".

Tornando invece a "perdindirindina", è vero che viene da un neutro "perdinci" ancor più infantilizzato e scherzoso. 
Volevo però ricordare che la diffusione della versione "perdindirindina" su tutto il territorio italiano credo che sia da attribuire all'uso frequente che ne faceva Totò nei suoi film.


----------



## Montesacro

ursu-lab said:


> Montesacro said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Riguardo all'imprecazione da te citata "mannaggia a li mortacci (tua/sua/ecc.)": mai sentita.
> PPS. Quanto a "mannaggia a li pescetti", è quanto meno probabile che non si usi nemmeno dal Lazio in giù.
> 
> 
> 
> Non so che dirti perché vedo che sei romano, mia suocera ha qualche annetto ma è trasteverina (da almeno quattro generazioni), come Claudio Villa ...
> Se non ti fidi, ti cito alcuni versi di Gioachino Belli, sperando che tu non voglia metterne in dubbio la "romanità" del Belli...
Click to expand...


Quando citi tua suocera lo fai per "mannaggia a li pescetti"?
Se è così hai frainteso il mio post scriptum, che evidentemente è poco chiaro: volevo dire che "mannaggia a li pescetti" probabilmente si usa a Roma e basta.

Quanto a "mannaggia a li mortacci tua": che te devo dì, sarà una questione generazionale... Ribadisco di non averla mai sentita proferire da nessuno (ciò non vuol dire che non esista, naturalmente).


----------



## ursu-lab

Montesacro said:


> Quando citi tua suocera lo fai per "mannaggia a li pescetti"? Sì, lo dice(va) sempre a mio figlio per dire "accidenti!"/"accipicchia".
> Se è così hai frainteso il mio post scriptum, che evidentemente è poco chiaro: volevo dire che "mannaggia a li pescetti" probabilmente si usa a Roma e basta. Su questo sono d'accordissimo pure io.
> 
> Quanto a "mannaggia a li mortacci tua": che te devo dì, sarà una questione generazionale...


Senz'altro.... La lingua cambia e si evolve in  continuazione. Pure di trasteverini doc ne saranno rimasti 3, tutti  ultraottantenni come mia suocera. Basta ricordare com'era il Bar San Calisto vent'anni fa e com'è ridotto ora...


----------

